# RTL8822CE network card is not recognized.



## zoujiaqing (Feb 20, 2020)

How to drive it?

I find ERL8833CE driver source code for Linux ..

```
https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-linux/blob/master/RTL8822CE/RTL8822CE_WiFi_linux_v5.7.3_35403_COEX20190531-0e0e.20191028.7z
```


----------



## Vadim_Mkk (Feb 21, 2020)

Drivers and application for Linux don't  direct compile to FreeBSD  - its ported, because Linux kernel builds by gcc, FreeBSD kernel builds clang and has their own structure, different than Linux kernel.
When drivers or application ported  - they appears in the official  FreeBSD ports or  kernel...
Because FreeBSD drivers and application version have some time lag for same Linux application.


----------



## sukamu (Oct 11, 2022)

Is it possible to run the driver using the linux compatibility?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2022)

sukamu said:


> Is it possible to run the driver using the linux compatibility?


Short answer, no. Longer answer, this might be possible in the future with LINUXKPI (which is used by DRM and the new iwlwifi(4) driver).


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 11, 2022)

sukamu said:


> Is it possible to run the driver using the linux compatibility?


Sort of, maybe.

As I understand the RTL8822CE requires the rtw88 driver. You could try net/wifibox, it provides rtw88: wifibox-rtw88 flavor.


----------



## sukamu (Oct 11, 2022)

I don't have FreeBSD installed in this machine. But one day I'll try installing wifibox and post whether it works or not. Thanks!


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 11, 2022)

sukamu said:


> I'll try installing wifibox


Wait a minute, there is a native rtw88 driver, see https://wiki.freebsd.org/WiFi/Rtw88.


```
Support Matrix

Which chipset was tested?
```


----------



## sukamu (Oct 11, 2022)

T-Daemon said:


> Wait a minute, there is a native rtw88 driver, see https://wiki.freebsd.org/WiFi/Rtw88.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Yup, there's a Rtw88 native driver which I have tried and worked. Sadly I found FreeBSD 14 to be very unstable even for desktop use (I couldn't even install Xorg). So the option is either to use wifibox or to wait for 14 to be released. Unless they're planning to include that driver in FreeBSD 13.1  which doesn't seem to be the case according to that page:



> Q: I am running 13.1-RELEASE but I cannot find the driver?
> 
> A: That is because at the time the release was published the driver has only been in main (14-CURRENT) and not even in stable/13.
> A: The driver was merged to stable/13 and that'll be your best chance to try it out.
> A: It is unclear at this point if it'll be feasible to provide an out-of-tree version for 13.1-RELEASE -- likely not.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2022)

sukamu said:


> Sadly I found FreeBSD 14 to be very unstable even for desktop use (I couldn't even install Xorg).


-CURRENT is an _unsupported_, _development_ version for a reason.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions



sukamu said:


> to wait for 14 to be released


July 2023 at the earliest. 








						FreeBSD 14.0 Release Process
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				






> The driver was merged to stable/13 and that'll be your best chance to try it out.


If it has been merged to stable/13 it will be included in 13.2-RELEASE. 








						FreeBSD 13.2 Release Process
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				




Note that -STABLE is a _supported_, _development_ version.


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 11, 2022)

sukamu said:


> Unless they're planning to include that driver in FreeBSD 13.1 which doesn't seem to be the case according to that page:





> A: The driver was merged to stable/13 and that'll be your best chance to try it out.


It will be in 13.2-RELEASE https://www.freebsd.org/releases/13.2R/schedule/

Also, stable/13 is supported here in forums.


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 11, 2022)

T-Daemon said:


> A: The driver was merged to stable/13 and that'll be your best chance to try it out.


The driver is definitively in stable/13: https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/tree/sys/modules/rtw88/Makefile?h=stable/13


----------

